# Homebuy - anyone with experience??



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i viewed some houses local to me this weekend and have applied for Homebuy. The hosuing association are now looking into it and are giving me a decision this week hopefully.

Anyone know what they look for? I ask as there was 6 houses, 20 people viewed, so i would imagine at least 10-12 applied. i wrote a good letter imo and gave them a ring so they definately know how interested i am. But would be good to hear if anyone knows inside info or has done has experience with homebuy...


----------

